# Looking for a car model builder



## hangit62 (Jan 9, 2007)

Hello I have really old model that has been broken that I would like restored! It was my Grandfathers and I want to get it redone for my Dad! Let me know if you would be interested I have pictures I can send. My email is [email protected] and my number is 909-227-3305. 

Thanks 
Danny


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

I am sorry I can't help, but if anyone replies that can help, I need the same thing. My arthritis has made it difficult to build models lately. Can anyone help us?


----------



## macart52 (Jun 5, 2010)

Well, I might be able to help you guys, as my body is falling apart too. However I won't be able to do anything until fall/winter as I have a few 1:1s to work on in the summer season. My email [email protected] Stop by when you get a chance and we'll do some talking, unless y'all found some one.

Doug


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*I may be able to help, but again the time factor is a thing here also. I just completed a model I built in 1988 and can finally call it finished... 
I do have a nice clean garage to work out of...LOL*

















*Post some pics here for me to see...*


----------

